# Introducing sooty



## Kara1985 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Absolutely adorable! There's mischief in those eyes....


----------



## Kara1985 (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes there is. She's a lil bugger lol


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Sooty is a cutie  You're going to have a lot of fun with him.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww gorgeous!!:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwwww how cute .:001_wub:.:001_wub:.:001_wub:._


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

What a doll :001_wub:


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Look at the little tinker. I love black cats!


----------



## MominsMummy (Jun 14, 2012)

Shes beautiful! Love the first pic!


----------



## BootBuckle (Jun 6, 2012)

awww. that's adorable. how old is sooty?


----------



## Kara1985 (Jun 22, 2012)

Sooty is only 7 weeks old. We thought he was older than he is so weren't happy that we were given him at 6 weeks. 
He's a cheeky chappy! Has now found his feet and is into everything lol


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

yes you can see she is very young but what a cutie


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwww so lovely


----------

